# Thanks all



## gooblax (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey, 

I wanted to thank everyone here for all the support and information I?ve received since joining this community.

All of you Psychlinks members have been amazingly patient with me - so much more so than I have ever been with myself. Even through the ambiguity and confusion of my posts, you seem to understand me, with far greater precision than I have achieved. Just knowing that you guys are there for me and for each other makes each tough moment a little easier to get through.

Anyway, I hope everyone had a good holiday. Best wishes for 2008.


----------



## moonriver (Jan 13, 2008)

I have been helped a ton by this forum as well and I agree with you.

Gooblax, I know this might sound silly but I thought I would like to tell you how smart you sound from your posts.  I could never write or think of things the way you do, I am just a small town girl at heart from the Canadian prairies, at least originally. I hope you get to where you want to be, you seem really intelligent and have a sense of humor. I hope you see this in yourself.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope things are looking up for you and all of our Psychlinks members in 2008, too.


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 14, 2008)

we're glad you've found us  i wish you all the best for 2008, with major improvements in your well-being. :goodjob:


----------



## ladylore (Jan 15, 2008)

Your sounding great Gooblax!  Glad we could be here for you. Its good to know that those muddy cofusing waters have cleared for you. Great work.:cool2:


----------



## gooblax (Jan 28, 2008)

It has become increasingly apparent to me that I have little, if anything, to offer to the Psychlinks community. As such, I feel it is best that I leave this forum, lest I return to my previous behaviour here.

I stand by what I said earlier – you guys are awesome and have helped me so much. I only wish I were a decent enough person to have something to offer in return.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you _*really*_ want to leave?

1. If yes, why?

2. If no, then don't.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 28, 2008)

Gooblax, I've never seen any behavior from you that indicates you should leave. You ARE a decent person and you do give whether you realize it or not. 

I agree with Dr. Baxter.


----------



## Halo (Jan 28, 2008)

Gooblax, I agree with what Janet said in that you are a decent person and belong here just as much as anyone else does.

You seem to think that you have nothing to offer the Psychlinks community however have you never stopped to think that the posts that you make may actually be helping others who are feeling or thinking the same way you are but may be too shy or embarrassed to ask the same thing?  That in itself is so helpful to this forum.  

I think you have more to offer this forum than you realize.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 28, 2008)

Nancy's right. Just putting a voice to your thoughts helps others in ways you might not ever know. That's a helpful thing. It really is.


----------



## begonia (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree that you have a lot to offer. I remember reading your first posts when you first joined and I saw that the ongoing support from members of this forum helped to change you. Just witnessing that somebody can change is extremely valuable to me. I can't stress that enough. Just seeing that in real time, rather than reading it in some self-help book, makes the possibility of change real and gives me hope.


----------



## braveheart (Jan 29, 2008)

You'd be missed if you left.


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm with dr. b. if you don't really want to leave, stick around. we're happy to have you with us


----------



## gooblax (Jan 29, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> Do you _*really*_ want to leave?


I don?t, really.
I was in tears thinking of what to say for that post, as I am saddened by the thought of leaving. I might take a break from the forum for a while, though. I suppose I just don?t feel capable of reasonable interaction at the moment.

I?m really quite surprised that any of you would say that I?ve made any sort of contribution here. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 29, 2008)

> I suppose I just don’t feel capable of reasonable interaction at the moment.



When you feel that way, don't worry about making a "contribution" for a while. Just use the forum for support. It's here both for giving and receiving - and everyone here needs to be on the receiving end sometimes.


----------

